# is an aircraft structral tech and aircraft mechanic the same thing?



## fly boy 45 (18 Aug 2005)

i am planing and joining the military when i get out of high school and i was wondering if an aircraft structral tech and aircraft mechanic the same thing? 

 i read upo on it on career matcher on forces.ca but it wasent really clear to me for some reason. if anyone can help that would be great.

regards:matt


----------

